# Wyndham mobile app?



## snickers104 (Feb 22, 2014)

Does Wyndham have a mobile app for the iPhone?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NHTraveler (Feb 22, 2014)

The only one I have found was for Wyndham Hotels and RCI.  An app on the resort side would be great.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 22, 2014)

An ap would be nice but I am able to check availability and make reservations on my Iphone, without too much effort


----------



## snickers104 (Feb 22, 2014)

ronparise said:


> An ap would be nice but I am able to check availability and make reservations on my Iphone, without too much effort



Have you ever searched RCI through the Wyndham portal??  Was it accessible from your phone easily?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 22, 2014)

You cant rent exchanges, why would Ron be on the RCI website .......?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 22, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> You cant rent exchanges, why would Ron be on the RCI website .......?



I exchange into vacation village at parkway where they accept my dogs.  

I  bet they would let you in too


----------



## ronparise (Feb 22, 2014)

snickers104 said:


> Have you ever searched RCI through the Wyndham portal??  Was it accessible from your phone easily?



Rent share is right I haven't tried


----------

